# Expansion tank staining



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Is there anything that can bring the inside and outside of an expansion tank back to transluscent white it had when new, just to show off the crystal clear green coolant inside??


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

If your taking it off you could try soaking it in water and bleach??


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

I have used a solution of bi carb of soda and water mix, remove the bottle first, seal all pipe outlets etc and 1/2 fill, give it a good shake and let rest for about 10 mins, rotate so rest is in solution and then rinse very well, that should get rid of 99%. If there is anything left, either do again or put some rice.. yes rice the sort you eat, about 1 cup, brown is better, seal it and shake for a few mins, that will remove whats left, but very hard work on arms. Use rice as its easy to make sure its all out and brown is quite abrasive while not damaging plastics.

On outside wipe/rub bi carb solution over bottle, working on worst bits, will end up nice and clean.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Bi carb thats a good idea, heard about bleach and water but also putting small ish say clean pea gravel in to shake it around, gonna try the bi-carb route though, cheers


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Don't use pea shingle/gravel, its too abrasive and could cause thin spots. Rice or even lentals will do the job without wearing the plastic away.


----------



## richardg3.2 (Jan 26, 2006)

I used rock salt in a small amount of water on mine as it was the first thing that came to hand. Did an excellent job after it had been soaked in water/bleach. Came up like new and it was one I got from a breakers for my kit car and was filthy when I got it.

The finished result -


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

What bike engine is that fella?


----------



## richardg3.2 (Jan 26, 2006)

2003 R1 injection (5PW)
Finished car registered 3 weeks ago


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

thats very nice!!

What tyres are those???


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Isnt the R1 abit fast?


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Superb   Respek


----------



## richardg3.2 (Jan 26, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Isnt the R1 abit fast?


Just a wee bit:thumb: Car obviously heavier than the bike (only 448kg though) but to help offset that it is geared to hit 132mph flat out as opposed to 180 odd on the bike.
Tyres are 205/40x17 Vredestein - got good write-up's when I was looking and are quite soft for a road tyre which helps the grip. Run them at 18psi which also helps. Also got a set of 15" rims with competition tyres for sprints/trackdays etc.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

The tyres looked like ones I have on mine. Same tread pattern. Mine are not too good in the wet though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

a friend of mine has a red bull decalled r1, lovely bike, he got 183 out of it on the way back from superbikes


----------



## traffman (Apr 24, 2006)

Mmmmmm that looks lush....what engine management do you use on that beastie?


----------



## richardg3.2 (Jan 26, 2006)

It uses a Power Commander 3 USB. You can just see it in the picture, on the transmission tunnel just in front of the gear lever. Just plug the laptop in and away you go. Had to richen it up significantly at low revs to get through the emissions at SVA which produced 2 foot long flames out of the exhaust on overrun on the way home accompanied by a suitably large popping and crackling


----------



## spanishfly (Jun 1, 2006)

lovely


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Regarding the header tank, I spent ages trying to clean the one on my Mk2 Golf... gave up in the end. A new one was £12 off genuine VW. Money well spent imho.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Well ive been trying allsorts over the past few days, from rice, bleach/water, descaler, acetone and even cif, now cif seems to shift the looser stuff on the surface but its the staining im struggling with, anyone have anymore ideas? Sugar soap is my next tryout


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

I use washing powder brings up like new


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Its the ingrained staining giving me grief ive tried washing powder and vanish lol


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Go careful with the acetone mate, its might damage it.

I had a bottle of acetone in a plastic bag with the charger from my drill, a bit leaked out and although it didn't damage the plastic bag, the charger now has some nice plastic bag marks and additional grooves in it where its melted slightly. Had to peel the bag away from it.

If you have the tank off, you could try some of that cillit bang, I know its really dodgy stuff but it could clean it up a bit, just make sure to rinse well afterwards and don't breath the fumes!

Also, vinegar is meant to be good at cleaning (cleans limescale well) so you could try that too.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

I have found a mix of washing powder, sugar and a little bit of brown rice, give it a thorough shake, leave it for 10 mins and repeat about 3-4 times should do the trick! :thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Dishwasher - one of the guys on the 205 forum swears by this. Apparently it brings em up like new. Personally I'd go with the rice/bicarb solution from "How Clean is your Car", sorry Refined Reflections   

Good thread guys :thumb:


----------



## scotty4130 (Mar 2, 2006)

Bicarboante of soda and some rice, add warm water and shake! Worked a treat for me!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Have tried all of the above now and is still stained, it is a lot better but was hoping to bring it up like new well almost like new


----------



## beetie (Jul 3, 2006)

all i used was boiling hot water from the kettle and a good shake. (just don't burn yourself)


----------

